# Different Stuff



## Ace31 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just some stuff I've found recently ranging from the late 19th century up to the 1930s, thanks for looking. 

 Top: Pilgrim Bros & Co Hamilton, Ontario ca1910 with tooled crown top, S.Y.G.B. Co canning jar ca1920, 2 English chow chow type jars 1910s, Bennington marble ca1900, Seagram's Waterloo, Ontario 1930s, mustard crock 1900s, Penn Block street brick 1900s. 2nd: R.R.R. Radway & Co. New York 1900s, Camp Coffee & Chicory (Glasgow) ca1920, Nonsuch Toronto ca1920, brass skeleton key 19th century. 3rd: Wishing Well soda 1930s, Garton's HP Sauce ca1920, Rowat & Co late 1910s. Bottom: no name green gin, Gartons HP Sauce mid 1910s, Rowat & Co, late 1910s, nn aqua med 1910s.  

 I'm rather pleased to find this 100 year old Sleeman's amber beer bottle with a tooled crown top.  

 Acme Farmers Dairy Limited quart - Toronto (embossed, 1930s), Dr. JGB Siegert & Sons 1920s, nn late 1910s aqua pepper sauce, Siverwood's Guelph 1/2 pint 1930s and two identical 1938 Ontario license plates that were stuck together when I found them.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice finds Ace. Are you in a dump or a privy?


----------



## Ace31 (Apr 4, 2015)

It's from an old dump.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey, I'm not the only one to drag home embossed bricks! (Actually, brick collecting is a serious,  organized hobby.) I love dumps like this that have a large age span. Plenty of age for good bottles, plus newer finds such as your license plates. Too much fun!


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 5, 2015)

good stuff really like the gin.


----------



## RCO (Apr 6, 2015)

found this year ? we still have snow covering the ground and likely frozen under that so I haven't been able to dig yet .I've seen that pilgrim from Hamilton before , was one at a local thrift store auction but it was damaged on the top so I didn't bid


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 10, 2015)

What is embossed on the brick? My digging buddy is a brick collector. But he only trades for other bricks. And scouts old brick works or landfills for new bricks to add to his collection. There are often old bricks for sale on ebay, but as you might imagine the postage costs are quite high!


----------



## Ace31 (Apr 10, 2015)

Were doing some construction here which is how I've obtained most of this stuff so early in the year. The street brick just says "Penn Block".


----------



## Ace31 (Apr 10, 2015)

I had another look at the brick and it also says "Cameron, PA".


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2015)

The guy I dig with, Tom, Collect bricks also. Now I wish I kept some odd ones I found buried deep in Detroit. LEON.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Apr 11, 2015)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> The guy I dig with, Tom, Collect bricks also. Now I wish I kept some odd ones I found buried deep in Detroit. LEON.


Me too. I know I've seen many embossed bricks over the years and thought "hey, cool, that one says stuff on it" and left them where they were. Now I bring them home and research the names on them. Then they get added to the brick walkway in the yard. (Not mortared in, I may want to take them if I move someday!)


----------

